
Go 1.9.2 and Go 1.8.5 are released - astdb
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-nuts/s8EXcSSJ5cg
======
ovao
If you’d rather avoid Google Groups, the release summary is available at
golang.org:

[https://golang.org/doc/devel/release.html#go1.9.minor](https://golang.org/doc/devel/release.html#go1.9.minor)

